# Kingston saddlery carts: curved shafts



## ckmini (Nov 24, 2012)

Does anyone know anything about these carts? We'd like to do some CDE driving, but can't swallow the price of a bellcrown or pacific smart cart. Thought this might be a nice little alternative to showing in our jeralds. We'd go for the steel wheels as well.

http://www.kingston-saddlery.com/kss.asp?sel=product&id=C2204.53&typ_id=60


----------



## horsenarounnd (Nov 25, 2012)

I've had and sold several of the carts from them, and wehile they are pretty well made for a China import, they are really not strong enough for a CDE. We recently bought a Fox Lane cart and love it. There is a string further down on this forum on choosing the right cart and the Fox Lane is discussed quite extensivly, along with pictures. Costwise. more than a Kingston cart, but far less than a Bellcrowne or Pacific.


----------



## starkadator (Nov 26, 2012)

I agree with Horsenarounnd. I used to own one of these carts (mine did not have the curved shafts) but it was the same cart otherwise. The board under the seat was so thin that when I sat in it, it bent. The metal is not very substantial either, and overall, although it looks pretty nice, it's not all that sturdy. I don't think it could withstand the rigors of a CDE. IMHO.


----------



## Becky Horat (Nov 27, 2012)

We bought shafts only from this company to try on another cart. The bend of the shafts were really odd and in the wrong place. We ended up re-bending them to make them work. They were not very stout at all. I would question the quality of this cart. Although we did get the opportunity to see their steel wheels you can buy this weekend. We were surprised to see that they looked pretty good. Look at Silver Penney Farm for great carts. We bought one of these carts and they are very nice carts. Another option for CDE. Very well made, great suspension and great to deal with.


----------



## horsenarounnd (Nov 29, 2012)

I just had a Kingston Saddlery cart I had sold returned to me and I had to eat the cost of replaceing it with a different cart. I'd bought carts from them in the past and they were good, but it seems the recent carts are being made with very light steel tubing and they just don't hold u p! No way it would stand up to a CDE. Go to Fox Lane or Silver Penney and spend a little more but get a cart worth having and will be safe.


----------



## Jetiki (Nov 29, 2012)

I haven't seen their carts, but I did buy a set of steel wheels recently and they are very nice and sturdy I have no doubts about them.


----------

